# Stupid license plate mounting question



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I think I already know the answer but maybe someone will surprise me with a counter intuitive response 

I know the PCD staff will install the official BMW front license plate mount on request. Will they install a non-BMW mount like a Skene? Same two holes just different part of the bumper. I'm going to assume a BIG "no," but maybe someone had a different experience.


----------

